# ice maker not getting enough water during cycle



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

twinglesin2001 said:


> My ice maker recently started making hollow ice. Then it quit making ice at all.
> 
> Here are some things I tried:
> 
> ...


like what? there is only 1 test you can perform with a jumper wire. the only thing you should be using a jumper on is t&h, otherwise you could damage the module.
that being said, hollow cubes are caused by too little water entering the mold. I usually find this problem when the icemaker is hooked up with a self piercing shut off valve.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

There is probably a little tiny piece of particulate or something somewhere you are just not able to see. Or air is somehow trapped in the line. No chance of a hidden kink right? See if you can bleed the lines or replace them I guess. As hinted, you might replace that self-tapping valve but if it all was working before? Unless it got corroded it should still be working. ​


----------



## twinglesin2001 (Jun 23, 2011)

The test I performed with the jump wire was ...

If there is no ice in the mold take that jumper wire and place one end in the hole marked V and the other end in the hole marked L just long enough to see if water enters the icemaker then remove it. This should power up the water valve and water should enter the icemaker. 

 I did this and the water did come in quite fast. 



_If when you do this water does enter the icemaker take that jumper wire and place one end in the hole marked T and the other in the hole marked H for about 15 seconds. When you do this, the icemaker should go through the cycle, the feeler arm should lift up and the water should enter the icemaker._

 The ice maker went through all of the steps, except the water never came. 


I tried ajusting the water level by turning the adjuster 1/4 inch. Sometimes water is in the tray ( I have watched but never see or hear it run in) and there are small cunes ion the bottom but they never dump. The icemaker will make a batch of ice perfectly about twice a day. 

How do I know if my ice maker has a self piercing shut off valve? How would I check it to see if this is the problem?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## twinglesin2001 (Jun 23, 2011)

sdsester said:


> There is probably a little tiny piece of particulate or something somewhere you are just not able to see. Or air is somehow trapped in the line. No chance of a hidden kink right? See if you can bleed the lines or replace them I guess. As hinted, you might replace that self-tapping valve but if it all was working before? Unless it got corroded it should still be working.​


 
I have taken the blow dryer several times and heated the tube where the water comes in and the tray itself incase something was blocking it. I am not sure about the kink. I don't know where the water line runs to check it. How would I bleed the lines? The water in the door comes out fine. I don't know how the self-tapping valve could have corroded. Do you know where it is located so I can examine it? Thank you for your help! I feel like it is somethign simple.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

If water at door is good, that means your supply and filter are ok. if you get water by V-L means valve ok. if makes cubes sporadiclly and frz temps are ok=bad i/m.


----------



## rileypark (Jul 1, 2011)

where are these jumper wire holes marked t, l, v , h? I can't find them.


----------

